# Sandusky River - Tiffin



## AtticaFish

Hit the river today on my lunch break even though it has still been pretty muddy and was hot as he!! 1st cast hooked into a 13.5" smallie:









No more than 5 casts later hooked an 11":









In short order i hooked another but that one threw the hook. i hung my jig on a rock and had to break my line then my phone started beeping & beeping & beeping..... time to leave.  with the pics, no secret on the location this time! hehe gona try again tomorrow if i have time.


----------



## tiffinsmallies

Love that spot, parents live on the west side of the river. me the little bro used to tear them up back in the day!


----------



## thistubesforu

out of curiosity is that a public spot, and could u possibly point me in the right direction of some other public fishing areas near tiffin for smallies. i live in clyde, and fish the crap out of the wolf creek area for smallies and it kind of gets boring after awhile. i always like to check out new spots. any info would be great thanks.


----------



## AtticaFish

Yes it is public access, i was just below the pioneer mill dam. i park at Nature Trails Park (on the west side of the river) and walk upstream to it. Tried parking at the Pioneer Mill Restaurant before since it is the closest parking, but they actually kicked me off their property.... their food sucks too!  

Lots of access spots in and just north of tiffin. Jr. Home Park is at the bridge on Huss Street and has lots of deeper water nearby. N. River Road on the East side of the river has 4 small parking areas between Tiffin and just past the bridge at Co. Rd. 38. Steyer Nature Preserve just east of Fort Seneca has a canoe launch but not sure how good it would be to wade in that area... mostly mud bottom and i have never fished there. That area looks like flat slow water though, could possibly paddle downstream and then back up with out much effort.

There are a couple of deep water holes on River Road that not many people fish, quiet. I can give some better details if you PM me, i fish the area ALOT.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i know exactly what spot you tried and will prolly try it in a day or two although i catch many, many more catfish than smallies there. i too have been kicked off pioneer mills property and a few years back some guy from there yelled at me for fishin there even though i was parked at the park and not there. he threatened to call the warden, i didnt care, and a while later the warden at the time did come. said my vehicle was @ nature trails park, showed him my license, and he said im doin nothin wrong long as i dont step on2 their island and 2 have a nice day  havent heard of any1 gettin the warden called on em since so just make sure you park in nature trails and have fun. lot of nice rock bass around there too while smallie casting.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

> Love that spot, parents live on the west side of the river. me the little bro used to tear them up back in the day!


  i still do!


----------



## thistubesforu

thanks for the info ill have to make time to get over there.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

was there this morning and got catfish, smallies, and one of my farm animals too. was on a minnow and bobber and im sure anyone whos fished there can guess where i was standing.


----------



## fshnfreak

i have been fishing this river for 26 years and i know every hole from that point to about a mile past isaac walton and i have never ever seen nor caught a farm animal above the damn in fremont. that is truely amazing judging by the size either he was dumped in or there is a sustainable population of farm animals in that section of the river.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

I have been fishing there about my whole life (im 24) and i have only caught one at least ten years ago and i remember getting fish ohio for it.


----------



## Orlando Wilson

That makes me laugh. I hate those things. You know how many of those have stolen my worms and soft craws at the lake??? I thought Tiffin was safe from them. Ha!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

about 5ish years ago i saw some guy catch 2 of em that were 14-16" each basically in the same spot. mine today was maybe 10" or so...nothing big. wouldnt be a bit suprised if people take em from the lake and above the dam, but ive also seen several smaller farm animals caught out of the blanchard river in findlay so i wouldnt be suprised if theres at least a small population of sheephead in there either. i guess getting a sheephead in tiffin makes up for my LACK of sheephead last time i was at the lake when i usually get 6-10 of em per trip.


----------



## AtticaFish

Wow! fished the sandusky around tiffin for 15 years now and have NEVER seen or even heard of one being caught before. did catch a muskie a few years back... can't wait for the walleye to make their way back up when the fremont dam comes down, but that means more [email protected] as well. 

Got out yesterday and today, will post some more pics later.


----------



## AtticaFish

Man, i wish the mud would clear out of the river, this has been a strange year with water visibility.  moved a little farther downstream to Jr. Home Park @ Huss St. yesterday. got a couple dinks at the old dam and pool just above it...




























Today i went even farther North out to the bridge @ county road 38. also broke out my long rod for the 1st time ALL year, i've been neglecting my flyrod badly this year  but may try it again tomorrow. did get one fish though.


----------



## jhiggy11

That is definitely a fun place to fish when they are aggressive.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

thats about the size i had em yesterday...nothing huge but still fun. catfish were 12-16" with a couple dinks as well. smallmouth were on a beetle spin and i also saw a big rock bass swipe at it when i was about to lift it out and also a nice sized smallie (12-14") smack at it but missed. had a couple more pecks that were probably dinks too. i have gotten a small pike outta the river before, but never a muskie or seen a muskie...although ive heard of several people gettin em. seeing as both muskie and sheephead are rare river catches...i guess i shouldnt be suprised with a sheep seeing as i most ALWAYS have the title of sheephead king while on the big pond!


----------



## AdaAngler

I'm new to this community, but was wondering about fishing spots along the Sandusky River south of Tiffin. I'm in the Ada area and was hoping for something around Upper Sandusky. Any tips would be appreciated. Tight lines.


----------

